# RIMS



## Honda_Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to have nice looking rims on my atv but they are way too expensive for me to get a set right now.. so was wondering if there was a cheaper alternative on making my rims look nice??? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you like black you can plasti-dip them. That's about it. Other than painting, which wouldn't hold up well.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Call around about powder coating, some people are pretty reasonable on the price


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

SOME factory bikes have some decent wheels... usually the limited edition ones... but you can find them for sale since people usually buy new ones anyway... 

or powdercoat them.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just look around for some used itp rims. You can find them about anywhere rather cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

